# Tecumseh HM80 Governor help



## janzend (Nov 17, 2014)

Good morning Guys, I recently installed a new carb on an HM80 and im having a **** of a time getting it to start. I'm pretty sure i have the govornor misadjusted as a big part of the problem. does anyone have tips on how to set that once i have the linkages from the throttle/carb on the arm?


Edit: I am under the impression that the governor post needs to be turned fully clockwise then the screw tightened, but im unsure if this is to be done with the throttle open or closed.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

janzend said:


> Good morning Guys, I recently installed a new carb on an HM80 and im having a **** of a time getting it to start. I'm pretty sure i have the govornor mis-adjusted as a big part of the problem. does anyone have tips on how to set that once i have the linkages from the throttle/carb on the arm?
> 
> 
> Edit: I am under the impression that the governor post needs to be turned fully clockwise then the screw tightened, but im unsure if this is to be done with the throttle open or closed.


The throttle plate is held to wide open and the governor arm rotated to set.
Unless the governor arm was moved before replacing the carb, it should be set from the factory and NEVER needs to be moved, unless tampered with before. A miss adjusted governor should not prevent the engine from starting and you will now need to check max RPM'S to make sure your NOT exceeding 3400-3600 which will destroy your motor.


----------



## janzend (Nov 17, 2014)

the machine was given to me by a neighbor with the carb off and the governor arm removed 

I'll work with the carb to get it running more then and deal with the governor once I get the other issues sorted, Thanks!


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Just watch some youtube, Doneyboy73 has a short video on Tecumseh govenor adjusting.


----------



## 38racing (Feb 19, 2014)

here is a picture of the linkage
http://web.ncf.ca/da229/smallengine/hm80-100-carb-linkage-1.jpg
To set governor loosen the bolt holding the lever to the engine rod part. Make sure lever is pulled to full open throttle. This should be same as clockwise from top view. Then while holding lever turn rod part from engine fully clockwise from top view and tighten the bolt. 
Not sure if that will solve no start. Is the carb adjustable?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Also, make sure you have the rod in the right hole on the carb. Its the middle one, of the 3 holes.


----------

